# DSLR Video: Ice Age: The Meltdown...(:



## Markw (Feb 2, 2011)

Took this with a D300s and Sigma 180mm F/3.5 Macro.  The setup was on a tripod, but still experienced camera shake from the slightest of winds..as you can see.  Well..I don't think it turned out too bad.

Enjoy!

[video=youtube;OB2weECg5fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB2weECg5fc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB2weECg5fc[/video]

Let me know what you think.
Mark


----------



## Drake (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like it a lot. The camera shake isn't that much of a problem. Some scenes might be a little bit too long for me, but other than that, great video.


----------



## Markw (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with them being a bit long.  Particularly the one with the ice going down the glass.  That was sped up to something like 4.5x the actual speed as well.  More than that and you lose quite a bit of detail and movement.

Thanks alot!  It's my first real foray into video. 
Mark


----------



## Derrel (Feb 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed the length of the ice slipping down the glass--that shot was pure poetry. Overall, it was enjoyable to watch,


----------



## Markw (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Derrel. 

Mark


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 2, 2011)

I liked it, and the music was a perfect fit.  You just need a better tripod.


----------



## Markw (Feb 2, 2011)

Manfrotto 055XB in the mail.  Should be here friday. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Drake (Feb 3, 2011)

Markw said:


> I agree with them being a bit long.  Particularly the one with the ice going down the glass.


The scene with ice melting on the glass was actually the best IMO, kept staring at the details and reflection like a small child.


----------



## Markw (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks,
Mark


----------

